# r12a swap to r134a?



## paul161inf (Nov 22, 2005)

I have been researching lately about ac since my compressor slowed down and somtimes locks up. I own a 91 850 bmw which has the r12a freon. I allready know I need to replace the compressor unit with the cluth and the ac reciever drier and flush the system. I read in a chilton manual that it is cheaper to swap the system from a r12a to a r134a than to just recharge the r12a. I live in seattle so Im not too worried about super hot weather, I heard the r134a is not as cold and does not work very well in this model, but again seattle weather. My primary question is if I swap do I flush the system, replace the compressor to the r134a oil, get the ac reciver dryer, and lastley get r134a freon which sounds logical or do I need to convert more parts? 

any responce would be great
thanks, paul


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

All E31 compressors should be compatible with R134

There is an R12 to R134a retrofit kit listed by BMW 82 319 067 396

Email or call Dave or Al here http://buybmw.com/access.aspx

They are 8 series parts experts and give us great discounts.

There was a thread in the Roadfly E31 section on AC Compressor replacement recently. You might try "search"


----------

